# Question regarding visa and return ticket



## Sarah Horspool (Oct 26, 2009)

I hope someone can help me, I have a volunteer visa for South Africa for three years. I have returned to the UK to earn some more money and I'm looking to return to SA in Feb 2010. 

However can I enter the country on a one-way ticket as I have left the required deposit when I was issued my visa. This is as I may stay longer than 12 months and most airtickets are only valid 12 months I dont really want to pay for a ticket I may not use. 

Thanks 

Sarah


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

Sarah Horspool said:


> I hope someone can help me, I have a volunteer visa for South Africa for three years. I have returned to the UK to earn some more money and I'm looking to return to SA in Feb 2010.
> 
> However can I enter the country on a one-way ticket as I have left the required deposit when I was issued my visa. This is as I may stay longer than 12 months and most airtickets are only valid 12 months I dont really want to pay for a ticket I may not use.
> 
> ...


If you have a valid visa and left a deposit with home affairs a oneway ticket will be fine.


----------



## Thatch22 (Aug 12, 2009)

Is no problem to enter RSA again. Or ask the RSA embassy.

regards,


----------

